# visuScheduler_Weekly



## Tsims83 (15 Juni 2020)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde 



Ich nutze die Bibliothek Scheduler_03.lib.

Dort will ich über die „visuScheduler_Weekly“ die Zeiten für eine Lichtsteuerung einstellen.



Über Codesys 2.3 funktioniert alles wunderbar, aber auf der Wago-App für Android Systeme werden die Zeiten nicht
richtig dargestellt und bedienbar sind diese auch nicht. 
Das gleiche gilt auch für die Auswahl der einzelnen Tage.

 Hatte schon einmal jemand dieses Problem zufällig? 



Habt ihr da vielleicht eine Lösung? 

Liebe Grüße 

Dimi


----------



## .:WAGO::0100409:. (16 Juni 2020)

Hallo Tsims83,

welche Version der Wago_Webvisu App und welche Andriod Version verwendest du?


----------



## Tsims83 (16 Juni 2020)

Hallo und danke für die Antwort.

Ich verwende die Wago Webvisu App Version 3.0.152

Und die Android Version ist 8.0.0

Gruß

Dimi


----------



## RennDark (24 September 2020)

Hallo Tsims83,

wenn du die Darstellung in der PLC_VISU zu klein gewählt hast, kommt es zu Problemen in der Wago-App.


----------

